# Garmin Echo 500c fish finder



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with one of these. Reviews are pretty good. Price is good for a 5" color fishfinder. Garmin's reputation is best based on their GPS. Would like to hear from someone who is actually using one. 

Thanks for any replys.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

cant say, but i researched the 300c last year and it was tops for the price range. decided to keep what i have been using, a garmin 240 finder and garmin 182 gps...both older but super reliable. when i do replace it will almost certainly be with a garmin!!! to much issues posted here on the lowrance( my buddys 339c combo has been sent in 3 times,still has issues and has never read his lake erie chip reliably,wouldnt give $20 for one) and 3 hbirds ive owned are sitting in garage with bad transducers...garmin gets the thumbs up


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

A friend of mine installed one last spring with transom transducer and loves it.

Larry
Spoonfeeder in 79
Sent from Droid Bionic


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Beginning to wonder if anyone had ever used one.


----------

